# Best shampoo



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been using Lambert Kay Fresh-n-Clean shampoo & conditioner for ever because I love the LONG lasting smell. Can you share you favorite shampoo and tel me why it is your favorite or maybe others that have not stayed in your arsenal and why. thanks John


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am just trying Earthbath because of reading several threads that it was a favorite. I liked it, coat looks good and easy to rinse. I am bathing a 15 week old puppy. (its almost impossible)


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ill probably get jumped n but I use lavender tearless baby shampoo or if I'm out ill use dawn. Tho I don't get the dawn all over their face. They smell nice and it keeps them clean and fresh. And its not 6 or 7 dollars a bottle. As a matter of fact Bella will probably get her bath today or tomarrow. She's dirty and LOVES to dig lol.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

A friend of mine mentioned baby shampoo but it was n't for GSD. How often do you bathe and how old is your dog??


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella will be 7 months old the 2nd June. I have NEVER had a issue with the baby shampoo on a dog or cat youngest I used it on them was 4 weeks. And that was when Gabe and Angel were puppies. And we have 2 kittens now and the had there first bath a few days ago and they are fine they are now 6 weeks old.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

well that's great to know!!!! How often you bathing your GSD?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she's a mostly out side dog (her choice not mine)about once a month. 
But the other dogs get a bath aleast once every 3 weeks and the chihuhas once a week.(They sleep with us).


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I know this is an old post but was wondering if anyone had a favorite shampoo they use? I am looking for something that will leave a nice fresh smell for as long as possible, and that will also help make the coat look nice. Any tips?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I use the same thing as the OP. Traveler comes to work with me so he gets bathed every couple of weeks. As soon as he gets a little "doggy", everyone here comments 

I have to be careful to dry him otherwise he starts to mold or something from staying wet too long.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I use the same thing as the OP. Traveler comes to work with me so he gets bathed every couple of weeks. As soon as he gets a little "doggy", everyone here comments
> 
> I have to be careful to dry him otherwise he starts to mold or something from staying wet too long.


Ah that lovely wet dog smell


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As a groomer, I should have a recommendation for a dog shampoo with a long-lasting scent, but I don't. I tend to shy away from strongly scented shampoos, as what might be pleasant to one person might make another gag. 

I think Earthbath is a good line and they have shampoo in ready-to-use consumer packaging (as opposed to the gallon/5 gallon size groomers generally use). I don't know how long the scent lasts, however.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Freestep said:


> As a groomer, I should have a recommendation for a dog shampoo with a long-lasting scent, but I don't. I tend to shy away from strongly scented shampoos, as what might be pleasant to one person might make another gag.
> 
> I think Earthbath is a good line and they have shampoo in ready-to-use consumer packaging (as opposed to the gallon/5 gallon size groomers generally use). I don't know how long the scent lasts, however.


You make a good point about the perfumey smell. Since Ammo is going to be a therapy dog I decided to go with the Earthbath. I ordered some off amazon.com. I will get to see how it works in a couple days.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I make my own natural shampoo. Here is my recipe:
*SHAMPOO:*
Items Needed:


*Castile Soap *(natural, mild human soap) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet. Most health food stores carry Dr. Bronner’s Castile Soap which is already scented. FYI, most dogs do not like the peppermint scented one!
*Vegetable Glycerin *(human moisturizer used in lotions) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet.
*Empty Plastic Bottle* (an empty shampoo bottle or water bottle with a valve on top is convenient)
*Optional: Essential Oils of our choice – *Lavender EO is very soothing to the skin and senses. Can be purchased at a local health food store.
*Funnel* 
*Purified Water*
 *Natural Shampoo *
1/2 Cup Castile Soap
1/2 Cup Vegetable Glycerin (*this amount can be increased if your dog has a dry a coat or flaky skin)*
1 Cup Purified Water
OPTIONAL: 10 Drops of Lavender Essential Oil (or your choice of EO) You can use the EO’s even if the Castile Soap is already scented.


Using a funnel, measure and pour water into the empty shampoo bottle or water bottle. Then add Castile Soap, and Glycerin. Add drops of Essential Oils (your discretion as to how much) directly into shampoo bottle. Turn bottle upside down slowly a few times before each use. Keep away from eyes during use.

*For a rinse:* mix 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar (not other vinegars) to 1 quart of water. Vinegar is also an insect repellent! Organic vinegar from the health food store is the best as it contains live enzymes, but grocery store vinegar will work too! Don't rinse, let drip dry. Keep away from eyes during use.


_*Dog Shampoo Toxins*_

*Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLS)* SLS is a skin, eye and respiratory tract irritant that Environment Canada has also categorized as inherently toxic to aquatic organisms. According to the Environmental Working Group's Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews, research studies on SLS have shown links to:
· Irritation of the skin and eyes
· Organ toxicity
· Developmental/reproductive toxicity
· Neurotoxicity, endocrine disruption, ecotoxicology, and biochemical or cellular changes
· Possible mutations and cancer

*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (SLES)* is used to make SLS less irritating, it is often ethoxylated (by adding ethylene oxide), resulting in the modified compound of SLES. But SLES is also a concern because it can be contaminated with 1,4-dioxane, which may cause cancer (according to the International Agency for Research on Cancer), and it stays in the environment for a long time. Contamination occurs during the process of ethoxylation. Long-term oral exposure increased tumor appearances in both humans and rats. The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease registry states that long-term skin exposure mainly effects the liver and the kidney with possible links to cancer.

This list is from Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer:
*Ingredients to Avoid in Commercially Manufactured Dog, Pet Shampoo*
Although this list is lengthy, it represents only a portion of the harmful ingredients - toxins and carcinogens that can be present in off-the-shelf shampoo products for dogs and cats.


1,4-diaminobenzene
The Campaign for Safe Cosmetics maintains that sodium laureth sulfate requires processing with other chemicals to reduce harshness. Ethylene oxide applied to SLES can result in *1,4-dioxane*--a U.S. Environmental Protection Agency known carcinogen. Acute inhalation exposure ranging from a few minutes to a few hours, causes headache, vertigo and irritation to the eyes, nose, throat and lungs. Long-term ingestion of 1,4-dioxane in rats caused cancer, tumors, kidney and liver damage. The Campaign for Safe Cosmetics recommends avoiding products that list sodium laureth sulfate, including sodium myreth sulfate, as an ingredient.
Artificial colors (i.e. blue 1,2,4, disperse blue 1; green 1,2,3; red 4,9,17,19,22,33,40; yellow 5,6,8; disperse yellow 3 - will be shown as D =&C or FD&C…i.e. FD&C Red No.6);
Benzalkonium Chloride and Benzethonium Chloride - synthetic germicides, long term use may affect immune system, cause asthma;
BHA;
BHT;
Coal Tar Dyes; 
Diethanolamine (DEA);
DEA-Cocamide & Lauramide & Oleamidecondensates;
DEA-cocamide/lauramide condensates;
DEA-MEA/Acetame;
DEA-Sodium lauryl sulfate;
Dioxins;
Fragrances (Parfum) - unless from a truly all natural source;
Methylisothiazolinone (MIT);
Methicone; 
Triethanolamine (TEA); 
Sodium Lauryl Sulphate (SLS);
Sodium Laureth Sulphate (SLES);
Paraphenylenediamine;
PEG-compounds (1,4-dioxane, propylene glycol and other ingredients with the letters "eth" , i.e.polyethylene glycol);
P-phenylenediamine;
Propylene Glycol (used in anti-freeze!);
Phthalates;
Petrolatum or Mineral Oil (can be contaminated with polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons);
Sodium Hydroxide; 
Triclosan.
 Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've used straight Dr. Bronner's soap with good results--but I don't like how runny it is. 

Right now I'm using Cloud Star's Buddy Wash--it's very thick, and a little goes a long way, even in a thick coat. I think I like it better than any shampoo I've ever used and will buy it again. Here's the ingredient list: Coconut shampoo base, aloe vera gel, essence of green tea, essence of bergamot, chamomile extract, sage extract, nettles extract, rosemary extract, wheat protein extract (natural deodorizing agent), tea tree oil, vitamin E, vitamin C.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I've used straight Dr. Bronner's soap with good results--but I don't like how runny it is.
> 
> Right now I'm using Cloud Star's Buddy Wash--it's very thick, and a little goes a long way, even in a thick coat. I think I like it better than any shampoo I've ever used and will buy it again. Here's the ingredient list: Coconut shampoo base, aloe vera gel, essence of green tea, essence of bergamot, chamomile extract, sage extract, nettles extract, rosemary extract, wheat protein extract (natural deodorizing agent), tea tree oil, vitamin E, vitamin C.


Hi Magwart...

Curious if you're still using this shampoo or have found one since you prefer? I'm loving the ingredient list...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Malachi'sMama said:


> Hi Magwart...
> 
> Curious if you're still using this shampoo or have found one since you prefer? I'm loving the ingredient list...


Nope....I've now switched to Wondercide's bar shampoo, and I'm totally hooked on it. I was skeptical of the bar at first, but I'm converted: it is the fastest way to bath a dog because you just wet them, run the bar all over them, and rinse, without constantly reaching for a bottle. I keep my bar in a recycled mesh bag from some garlic, to make it grippy. 

It leaves the coats very soft, and it smells WONDERFUL. It lasts a long time too. I just replaced mine at home. 

Here's a link to it:
Flea & Tick Natural Shampoo Bar for Pets with Citronella & Geranium

Ingredients: Coconut oil, palm oil, shea butter, castor oil, neem oil, citronella oil, geranium oil, neem leaf extract, Aloe vera, vitamin E, honey

They also make a sample pack for anyone interested in trying the shampoo bars:
http://www.wondercide.com/pet-shampoo-bar-sample-pack/


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Nope....I've now switched to Wondercide's bar shampoo, and I'm totally hooked on it. I was skeptical of the bar at first, but I'm converted: it is the fastest way to bath a dog because you just wet them, run the bar all over them, and rinse, without constantly reaching for a bottle. I keep my bar in a recycled mesh bag from some garlic, to make it grippy.
> 
> It leaves the coats very soft, and it smells WONDERFUL. It lasts a long time too. I just replaced mine at home.
> 
> ...


AWESOME! sounds great! 

Thanks a bunch. Sounds right up my alley


----------

